# The Lone Ranger



## Huey Freeman (Oct 4, 2012)

*The Lone Ranger or rather Johnny Depp, his crow and some other guy in a mask*

Trailer is out

[YOUTUBE]LoVhgaj6PiE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 4, 2012)

To be honest this looks like pirates of the carribean in a western which could end up pretty cool.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 4, 2012)

Not gonna watch the trailer, but I've seen some pics of it. So Depp looks very odd and silly, but I still elieve this can end up as quite an entertaining movie and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2012)

I think this trailer is really boring.  Where did the 250 million dollars go?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2012)

It went in Depp's back pocket.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> To be honest this looks like pirates of the carribean in a western which could end up pretty cool.



if its anything like pirates than i am def not watching it.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Typical verbinski-depp trash...


----------



## keiiya (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh, Helena Bonham Carter is in this film as well with Depp. Big surprise! 
They should just call it Tonto instead.

I am underwhelmed.


----------



## アストロ (Oct 5, 2012)

underwhelmed indeed...


----------



## Grape (Oct 5, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> To be honest this looks like pirates of the carribean in a western which could end up pretty cool.





GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Typical verbinski-depp trash...





**


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It went in Depp's back pocket.


Because that worked out so well for The Rum Diary, the Tourist, and Dark Shadows.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjFsNSoDZK8[/YOUTUBE]



> The Lone Ranger is an upcoming 2013 American action adventure western comedy film produced by Walt Disney Pictures and Jerry Bruckheimer Films, based on the American Old West character serials of the same name. The film was directed by Gore Verbinski, produced by Jerry Bruckheimer and Verbinski, and stars Armie Hammer in the title role and Johnny Depp as Tonto. It is set to release July 3, 2013.
> 
> Plot: An American Indian spirit warrior, Tonto (Depp), recounts the untold tales that transformed John Reid (Hammer), a man of the law, into a legend of justice. The two unlikely heroes must learn to work together and fight against greed and corruption.


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 7, 2013)

At least Johnny Depp is recognized as part-Native American, so no shitstorm.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 8, 2013)

He is part NA?  I did not know that.  

The original material was pretty insulting to Native American--though I doubt we'll see more from Depp, other than him being Johnny Depp


----------



## Jena (Jun 8, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> At least Johnny Depp is recognized as part-Native American, so no shitstorm.



I hope this is sarcasm.

Johnny Depp is Native American like most Americans claim they're Native. He's said that he thinks he has some Cherokee in his family history, but he doesn't know for sure.

So, yeah, no.


----------

